# Bute and Devil's Claw together - one time 'accidental' thing?



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I just did a major search and I can't find a specific thought that they *can't* be used together. Now, going on basic premise, they are both NSAIDS, one natural form (Devil's Claw and Yucca) the other manufactured. I'd wait maybe until the 12 hour mark just to be safe. That way, the DC combination is better than halfway metabolized out and the Bute won't kick in to high metabolite until 12 hours after..which means that the DC will then be completely out of her system...theoretically.

My horse was on DC as a normal supplement and I know I used Bute occasionally if he came up with an issue; like an abscess or stone bruise...my vet even prescribed the Bute and I know I told them he was on DC on a normal basis. He never had any bad reaction but that was a single horse.


----------



## Jayknee (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow 3 grams of bute is alot, no wonder she gets grumpy! Its probably giving her ulcers! My vet has always told me no more than 2 in one day. My gelding has glacoma and when his pressure is way up he gets 1gm morning and 1gm night. If your using that high of a dose than you need to be giving her ulcerguard or another product to protect her stomach. you really dont want her to get ulcers!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

3 grams is the first day only - have to knock her eye out of the spasm it's in (vet prescribed)! After that, I try to get her down to portions of a gram as soon as possible - THAT's when she gets grumpy (bute hangover? Haha). 

I gave her one gram of bute when I fed her this afternoon - I figured something was better than nothing. I'll increase the doseage tomorrow after consulting with my vet. 
I also gave her a pound of soaked alfalfa pellets along with it because I've read that alfalfa can help buffer against ulcers.

Thanks for the advice guys! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I'd give the bute at 12 hours and risk it given how painful it sounds like she is.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I would go with the bute. Its more important IMO to get the eye under control and one mix dose of DC/Y and bute would be better than having that eye keep spiraling longer.


----------

